# Is freefall really a furry comic?



## Allamo Fox (Apr 26, 2010)

It only has one "furry" character. Beyond that it is just robots, humans, and aliens.


----------



## Foxstar (Apr 26, 2010)

So what? Does the author really care? And why do you?


----------



## Taralack (Apr 26, 2010)

If you like it just keep reading it, does it really matter if it's furry or not?


----------



## bitofgreen (Apr 26, 2010)

ive never heard of it. is it good at least?


----------



## Silver Dragon (Apr 26, 2010)

I think OP is referring to WikiFur, which lists Freefall as a furry comic.  I've only read the first 3 years or so, and it's only furry in the sense that one of the main characters is a Bowman's Wolf.  I would say it's lightly furry, since a lot of Florence's jokes are anthro-based, but she only takes up a third of the comic.


----------



## Irreverent (Apr 27, 2010)

bitofgreen said:


> ive never heard of it. is it good at least?



http://freefall.purrsia.com/lastthree.htm

Its not bad.  Lots of site gags and science jokes.  My only beef is that the story line has only advanced about three weeks long, despite about 4 years of comics.


----------



## jinxtigr (Apr 27, 2010)

It's furry as hell, because Florence has the psychology of a wolf and you get to read her thoughts in a lot of strips. To think otherwise would be like calling Cordwainer Smith's writing about the Underpeople non-furry because they're an untouchable class in a very human society. The thinking of the characters and their relation to the humans is a lot more important than whether there are no humans in the story.


----------

